
Show HN: Go-micro – a microservices client/server library - chuhnk
https://github.com/asim/go-micro
======
SEJeff
Nice job! I wonder how this compares to kite, which is likely a superset:

[https://github.com/koding/kite](https://github.com/koding/kite)

~~~
chuhnk
Thanks. Go-micro is by no means a complete solution. It's merely an experiment
in the world of microservices and a conversation starter.

------
iand
Hi Asim :) Nice project. Like the use of consul too - we're using it and
getting a lot of mileage from it.

~~~
chuhnk
Ian! Thanks, much appreciated. Good to know Consul is standing up to your
usage, gives me more confidence in it. I made the registry an interface so it
could be used in many ways.

